# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В России запретят CD-RW и DVD-RW?

## ALEX(XX)

В Госдуму был внесен законопроект, предлагающий включать в систему учета информацию о каждой единице выпущенной в оборот аудио-видеозаписи, программного обеспечения и базы данных на любом носителе. Кроме того, производителям будет разрешено продавать оборудование, предназначенное для копирования перечисленной информации (например, пишущие приводы CD и DVD), только лицам, имеющим лицензии на ее копирование. Утверждение законопроекта может обернуться серьезными проблемами, как для производителей оборудования, так и для простых пользователей, которым придется вносить в базу учета даже видеозапись, сделанную мобильным телефоном. 
Фракция «Единая Россия» внесла в Госдуму законопроект 475488-4, направленный на противодействие обороту продукции, произведенной с нарушением законодательства. В числе прочего, он регулирует оборот аудиовизуальных произведений, программ для ЭВМ и баз данных на любых носителях. Проект вводит основы деятельности госорганов по взаимодействию в случаях обнаружения такой продукции, устанавливает сферы компетенции различных органов и должностных лиц, а также вводит меры, которые должны применяться в целях противодействия обороту контрафактной и/или фальсифицированной продукции. 
Так, в частности, согласно законопроекту, в России должна появиться система учета и контроля оборота отдельных видов продукции, а также особые условия оборота оборудования, предназначенного для воспроизведения аудиовизуальных произведений, фонограмм, программ для электронных вычислительных машин и баз данных на любых видах носителей. 
О том, что подразумевается под этими двумя мерами, рассказал Юрий Яхин, юрист, преподаватель кафедры инноваций и бизнеса в сфере ИТ Высшей школы экономики: 
«Первая мера. Цитирую п. 1 ст. 10 законопроекта: «Информационные системы учета и контроля оборота отдельных видов продукции включают в себя информацию о каждой единице выпущенной в оборот продукции и о сделках, совершенных с ней субъектами оборота продукции». Таким образом, в эти системы должны быть включены все экземпляры определенных видов продукции и все сделки с каждым экземпляром. Что же это за продукция? Это: 
1) аудиовизуальные произведения, фонограммы, программы для ЭВМ и базы данных на любых видах носителей; 
2) лекарственные средства; 
3) биологически активные добавки; 
4) косметическая и парфюмерная продукция; 
5) строительные материалы; 
6) автомобили, авиационная техника, суда, железнодорожные транспортные средства и запасные части для них; 
7) взрывчатые вещества. 
Что касается п.п.4-7, то конкретные виды продукции, которые будут учитываться и производство и оборот которых будут контролироваться, устанавливаются в соответствии с законопроектом Правительством РФ. То есть по этим пунктам будут учитываться не все единицы продукции, а только те, на которые укажет Правительство. 
Из этого, видимо, следует, что по п.п. 1-3 должна учитываться вся продукция, и если в отношении лекарств и БАДов это объяснимо, то в отношении аудиовизуальных произведений, программ для ЭВМ, баз данных и фонограмм это совершенно необъяснимо. Попытки ввести обязательную регистрацию объектов авторских прав существуют очень давно, но все они противоречат сути таких объектов и бессмысленны, поскольку каждый фильм, заснятый на камеру мобильного телефона, или программа из пяти строк, согласно законопроекту, должны попасть в базу учета, и любая сделка с такими объектами должна быть контролируема. 
Кроме того, на каждой единице учитываемой и контролируемой продукции должен быть индивидуальный идентификатор, то есть «содержащийся в продукции, на ее поверхности или упаковке, защищенный от подделки носитель информации о данной продукции и ее производителе». Как быть с программами для ЭВМ, у которых нет «единицы продукции» и которые распространяются через интернет, законопроект не сообщает. При этом обязанность обеспечить наличие идентификатором продукцию ложится на производителя такой продукции. Другие обязанности производителей и лиц, имеющих дело с оборотом «продукции»: иметь технические средства, позволяющие считывать идентификатор, передавать в информационную систему учета и контроля данные о проданных или переданных на ином основании единицах продукции. Им запрещено продавать или передавать на ином основании единицы продукции, на которых не содержится идентификатор.

*Вторая мера.* 
Изготовители оборудования, позволяющего копировать аудиовизуальные произведения, фонограммы, программы для ЭВМ и базы данных, могут продавать такое оборудование только лицам, получившим лицензии на такое копирование. Это же правило касается и дальнейшей продажи, то есть лицо, купившее оборудование для перезаписи произведений и фонограмм, сможет продать его только лицу, у которого тоже есть лицензия. Что понимается под лицензией, не совсем ясно из нормы закона. Деятельность по воспроизведению произведений не лицензируется, поскольку каждой организации, производящей программное обеспечение, каждой звуковой студии и даже каждой организации, желающей записать аудио-видеообращение к сотрудникам и распространить его, пришлось бы получать такую лицензию. Если же имеется в виду лицензия в смысле лицензионного договора, такая норма вовсе теряет смысл как антипиратская, поскольку заключить хотя бы один договор на использование произведения, чтобы приобрести оборудование, не составляет никакого труда. 
Возможно, авторы законопроекта предполагают в скором времени введение лицензирования деятельности по записи ряда видов произведений и фонограмм. 
При этом из действия нормы исключены случаи, когда воспроизведение фонограмм и аудиовизуальных произведений совершается исключительно в личных целях (магнитофоны, видеоплееры) и когда оборудование предназначено для записи произведения в память ЭВМ (то есть CD-ROM; пишущие CD-R/RW и DVD-R/RW — под запретом). Разграничение оборудования, предназначенного для личных целей и для иных целей, законопроектом не предусмотрено, то есть отличать оборудование, предназначенное для личного применения и/или для профессионального, станет задачей для производителей оборудования, либо порядок различения должен будет устанавливаться Правительством». 
«Очевидно, остается только надеяться, что законопроект будет серьезно переработан», — заключает Юрий Яхин. 
Добавим, что Законопроект был внесен в Госдуму 4 октября 2007 г. депутатами «Единой России» Борисом Грызловым, Владимиром Катренко, Вячеславом Володиным, Олегом Морозовым и Владимиром Пехтиным. В настоящее время он находится на рассмотрении в Комитете Государственной Думы по экономической политике, предпринимательству и туризму, а также в Комитете Государственной думы по гражданскому, уголовному, арбитражному и процессуальному законодательству. 
Екатерина Прянник, помощник председателя Комитета ГД по экономической политике, предпринимательству и туризму Евгения Федорова, рассказала, что дата рассмотрения законопроекта в Комитете пока не назначена. «В настоящее время он находится на первичном рассмотрении и до конца недели будет проходить предварительные процедуры», — сообщила г-жа Прянник.

securitylab.ru

PS: Я не знаю что курили товарищи, разработавшие сие чудо героинового бреда, но товар обнозначно был хорошим

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ed13

Да уж... Давненько наши законодатели не разражались настолько идиотским бредом... А самое веселое в том, что данный законопроект вполне может быть принят... :-(((((

----------


## santy

Старая болезнь открывается... зарегулировать всех до смерти. (или до очередного гкчп.)

----------


## orvman

Бред какой-то опять.
Сначала Германия, теперь Россия. 
Утка.

----------


## DoSTR

> *Фракция «Единая Россия»* внесла в Госдуму законопроект 475488-4, направленный на противодействие обороту продукции, произведенной с нарушением законодательства.


*«Единая Россия»*, хочет сделать нам подарок  :Angry:   как раз кстати, ведь скоро выборы  :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

> Бред какой-то опять.
> Сначала Германия, теперь Россия. 
> Утка.


К сожалению, отнюдь не утка... Данный законпроект действительно внесен в думу... Остается только надеяться, что количество безгроамотных идиотов там не настолько велико, как видится... :Cry:

----------


## Iceman

Ну, пока слуги народа не ездят на работу на метро, и не такое возможно....

----------


## Numb

> Ну, пока слуги народа не ездят на работу на метро, и не такое возможно....


Ой, не накаркайте... Они прокатятся разок на метро, да и примут закон о запрещении метро, как вредного для здоровья транспорта, - с них станется...

----------


## bearcat

> Изготовители оборудования, позволяющего копировать аудиовизуальные произведения, фонограммы, программы для ЭВМ и базы данных, могут продавать такое оборудование только лицам, получившим лицензии на такое копирование. Это же правило касается и дальнейшей продажи, то есть лицо, купившее оборудование для перезаписи произведений и фонограмм, сможет продать его только лицу, у которого тоже есть лицензия.


бр-р-р...




> Лицензия на справедливость
> Норвежский Лесной
> 
> Я допил остатки кофе, открыл электронный бумажник, набрал личный идентификационный код и мизинцем щелкнул по пиктограмме циферблата. Оказалось, что до начала юбилейного вечера встречи выпускников нашего класса осталось ровно четырнадцать минут. Раздался отрывистый сигнал, и на экране выскочило окно с предупреждением: «Действие лицензии на пользование решениями службы точного времени истекает через два часа тридцать восемь минут. Желаете зарегистрировать платеж сейчас ([Д]/н)?» Я не желал и захлопнул крышку. Ощущение надвигающейся опасности лишь впрыснуло дополнительную порцию адреналина...


читать дальше...

----------


## Shark

> бр-р-р...
> 
> 
> читать дальше...


Угу! 
По ходу всё к тому и идёт!
Полностью согласен с ALEX(XX) - товар был явно хорошим!
Кстати, есть продолжение - Пояснительная Записочка  :Smiley: 
и ценничек  :Smiley: 
Кому Интересно, смотрим здесь

----------


## TANUKI

Не, ну даже если примут такой закон, то продавцы флешек и выносных хард-драйвов просто озолотятся  :Smiley:  Подходишь к лотку с "фильмами" и тебе на флешку кинушку перебрасывают  :Wink:

----------


## ed13

> Не, ну даже если примут такой закон, то продавцы флешек и выносных хард-драйвов просто озолотятся  Подходишь к лотку с "фильмами" и тебе на флешку кинушку перебрасывают


Зря размечтались... Под формулировку закона подходят ВСЕ носители, на которые можно писать, начиная с гибких дисков... Так что наличие у тебя флешки  без наличия лицензии потянет на административный штраф в десяток штук деревянных...

----------


## Shark

Кстати, в моём ЖЖ Президенту задан вопрос на тему этого "Законопроекта"!
Я надеюсь, что получу достойный ответ на него!
Следите за новостями!

----------


## ed13

> Кстати, в моём ЖЖ Президенту задан вопрос на тему этого "Законопроекта"!
> Я надеюсь, что получу достойный ответ на него!
> Следите за новостями!


Ну вот, еще один наивный нашелся...  :Cheesy: 
Путин не читает вопросы, задающиеся по всяким горячим линиям и прочей муйне... Я сильно сомневаюсь, что он хоть один вопрос из  заданных увидит... Все эти "беседы с нацией" грамотно поставленный спектакль, преследующий вполне определенные цели, заключающиеся отнюдь не в хорошей жизни для нации...
З.Ы. Кстати, у тебя в вопросе фактическая ошибка... Путин не подписывал этот гребаный законопроект...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Бред сивой кобылы... я бакапы на dvd пишу этто  что мне лицензию покупать нужно... вот уж поистине идиотский законопроект! Просто пипец... нет слов д...зм какой то!

Да фиг с этим законом! Значит тогда фирма наша получит лицензию... а я буду cd dvd рекордерами спекулировать на право и на лево :Smiley: ))))) и желающих купить рекордер будет хоть отбавляй этого они не учли :Smiley:  и в итоге все будет как всегда....

----------


## Geser

А чего вы удивляетесь. Во времена СССР за видики сажали, и надолго.

----------


## TANUKI

> А чего вы удивляетесь. Во времена СССР за видики сажали, и надолго.


Да... помню... увидел это чудо у знакомых... тогда это действительно было что-то чудесное  :Smiley:  На жигуль можно было видик выменять  :Smiley:  Тогда кино смотрели с задернутыми шторами и выключенным светом. Что бы из соседских окон не было видно, что телек работает ночью, ибо три тогдашних канала вещало до 11 вечера, а дальше телек можно было выключать  :Wink:

----------


## Exxx

2 *TANUKI*:
_Хммм. Это вы в какие годы и в какой стране видик смотрели в такой конспирации?!_

Во панику развели по всему и-нету. Почти на 100% уверен что "такое" принять не могут, даже до обсуждения в думе скорее всего не дойдёт. Потому как написан законопроект как-то полуграмотно. Термины путаются; цифры в "экономическом обосновании" написаны от балды; прямо не указано, но видимо должны последовать изменения в КОАПе и УК (что есть лишний, никому не нужный геморр); как эта система действует не расписано, куча обязанностей списана на правительство; итд. итп... Короче не верю я что, наша DOOMа сможет такое принять. А идиотских законопроектов которые никуда не прошли было немало и до этого творения (см оф. сайт думы)

----------


## maXmo

> Во панику развели по всему и-нету.


я так понял, это в жж сидит один из немногих (трёх) депутатов думы, вот его и читают.

----------


## TANUKI

> 2 *TANUKI*:
> _Хммм. Это вы в какие годы и в какой стране видик смотрели в такой конспирации?!_


Точно не припомно.... скажу только, что до развала СССР оставалось совсем мало времени  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

> *«Единая Россия»*, хочет сделать нам подарок   как раз кстати, ведь скоро выборы


 Именно. К сожалению, конкурентов у неё практически нет, могут себе позволить даже такое перед выборами.
 Я склонен думать, что это серьёзно - уж больно знаком список внесших это на рассмотрение в думу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А вы давно этими болванками и соответственно дисководами пользовались? Для копирования той же музыки? 
Я кажется летом пару сборников mp3 папе в машину сделала и все... 
При том что музыку оч давно не покупала... просто у меня flash mp3 плеер... КПК.. зачем мне диски?  :Wink: 
А если запретить флэшки, потом выносные жесткие диски... потом придется запретить обычные жесткие диски а потом и сами компьютеры

----------


## ed13

*ScratchyClaws*, если внимательно вглядеться в текст законопроекта, то сразу поймешь, что он относится ко всем видам внешних носителей, в том числе и к флешкам и разнообразмым картам, в том числе в фотиках и мобилках...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> *ScratchyClaws*, если внимательно вглядеться в текст законопроекта, то сразу поймешь, что он относится ко всем видам внешних носителей, в том числе и к флешкам и разнообразмым картам, в том числе в фотиках и мобилках...


весь я не осилила... буковок жуть как много  :Wink: 
что касается карт в мобилках и фотиках то большинство без них работать не в состоянии по назначению... в фотиках встроенная память редкость, а в моей нокийке, например, даже на несколько мелодий звонка памяти с трудом хватает (спасает только microSD).
кстати умные люди запретили макро-режимы в фотиках на телефонах и сделали неотключающийся звук при фотграфировании... дабы не фоткали где нельзя и доки секретные не переснимали... Давайте это правило ко всем фотикам применим?
и вообще пусть телефоны вырубаются когда на них mp3 звонок копируют, а музыку на mp3 плееры пусть закачивают в специальных сервис-центрах при предъявлении оригинального диска или подтверждения о покупке mp3 на спец. сайте.
Ещё нужно запретить музыку на радио (вдруг кто-нибудь на диктофон запишет?!)... и сами диктофоны тоже надо запретить...
боремся с пиратством товарищи!

----------


## Iceman

"Отцы", видимо забыли, что "запретный плод - сладок" ;-). Так будет даже интереснее :-)). Уже проходили ;-)). ИМХО, бред, бред и ещё раз - бред. Не оттуда начинают...

----------

